# The 3x3 "Example Solve" Game except 1 move per user(Roux Version)



## Da Werido (Apr 14, 2020)

Self Explanatory from title

Rules:

Because The title is "1 Move per Person", you can't post another move if you already submitted a move

Rotations aren't counted as moves so if you're the first, you can include them before your move for inspection

As The Title Says, it must be a solution using Roux Method

If you made your move, it's final so no changes

(Note: My English sucks)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

R'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

U' (trying to make yellow bottom blue left FB)

Solution up till now : R' U'


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 14, 2020)

B2


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

R

Solution to this point:
R’ U’ B2 R


----------



## Ayce (Apr 14, 2020)

U'
(edit:forgot the apostrophe)


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 14, 2020)

B2


----------



## Ayce (Apr 14, 2020)

Solution to this point:
R’ U’ B2 R U' B2


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 14, 2020)

U


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

So can I only post once or only once in a row?



SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

SOLUTION: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U *R2*


Also if we used this format that'd be great so people can find the solution and scramble easily. Oh, also I suck at Roux so don't get mad if I mess up an obvious block or LSE case lol


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

F

R' U' B2 R U' B2 U' R2 F

Also I propose that users should be able to post once a page so it doesn't die.


ProStar said:


> You messed up the solution so far


I was just blockbuilding a different way.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R'
> 
> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U' R'
> 
> Also I propose that users should be able to post once a page so it doesn't die.



You messed up the solution so far, also you got ninjaed.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

I love how this basically turned into a CFOP x-cross


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R'
> 
> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U' R'
> 
> Also I propose that users should be able to post once a page so it doesn't die.


we're doing roux not cfop


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

We can salvage this R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U'

I also agree with @*brododragon, 1 post per page*
This could also be a cursed mystery event. Hive Mind FMC


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> We can salvage this R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U'
> 
> I also agree with @*brododragon, 1 post per page*
> This could also be a cursed mystery event. Hive Mind FMC


Umm... You missed my move.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Umm... You missed my move.


you turned an R' into an F' after I made the move.


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

ok what is the WIP solution now


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> you turned an R' into an F' after I made the move.


I edited my post 10 minutes ago, and you posted 4 minutes ago...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Da Werido said:


> ok what is the WIP solution now


R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' 


brododragon said:


> I edited my post 10 minutes ago, and you posted 4 minutes ago...


still though when you make your move you make your move. I propose a rule with no edits. Also a rule where you cant turn someones move into a different move, example turning a U2 into a U' by adding a move.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U'
> 
> still though when you make your move you make your move. I propose a rule with no edits. Also a rule where you cant turn someones move into a different move, example turning a U2 into a U' by adding a move.


It was because I got Ninja'd, but I guess that we'll just use what you put.


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> still though when you make your move you make your move. I propose a rule with no edits. Also a rule where you cant turn someones move into a different move, example turning a U2 into a U' by adding a move.


Ok I'll add that


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Da Werido said:


> Ok I'll add that


What about the 1 post per page proposal? Are we doing that?


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> What about the 1 post per page proposal? Are we doing that?


uhhhhh that's rule number 1, sorry if you don't understand, as I said in the main post, My English Suck XP


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, page 2.

R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' *R'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' *Rw'*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## ForouxmUser (Apr 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' *Rw'*


F


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 20, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
SOLUTION: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F *D'*


----------



## CrispyCubing (Apr 24, 2020)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D' 

Solution: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' *R*

Hopefully this is where we were trying to go with this solution.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D' 

SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U

Probably because I'm bad at Roux, but I couldn't see where we were going lol

ACN


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Probably because I'm bad at Roux, but I couldn't see where we were going lol


Don't worry I have no clue either =P


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 10, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U *R'* 
btw which block are we going for im going for yellow orange idk what is going on tho


----------



## brododragon (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> btw which block are we going for im going for yellow orange idk what is going on tho


No discussion.


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> No discussion.


It's big brain time


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> 
> SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U *R'*
> btw which block are we going for im going for yellow orange idk what is going on tho


SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' *u*


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> 
> SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' *u*



R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u *f*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 9, 2021)

SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f *F*


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 9, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> 
> SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f *F*



SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F *U'*

I don't know Roux but this seems like a logical move


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> SOLVE: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F *U'*



Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D' 

R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' *f2*


----------



## Brouxt Force (Jul 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> 
> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' *f2*


Lol why are the blocks at the front and back? Imma do a rotation for proper Roux solving, even though this pair takes longer to solve by rotating first (It's like a 2 move difference anyway). This may be a little late but:

y' M'

So in total:
R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M'


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 23, 2021)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' *U*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

Solution: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U *R*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U *R*


R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' Rw' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R *U2*


----------



## GodCubing (Jul 24, 2021)

R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'

Solution: R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r’ F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R’ *U’*


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' *R*


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U


----------



## Plutark (Dec 16, 2021)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r'


----------



## PiKeeper (Dec 16, 2021)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 29, 2021)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 4, 2022)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M *U'*

AUF for starting CMLL


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M U' *R*


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 28, 2022)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M U' R *U'

*
I'm not sure which algorithm is the standard here, but I use (U2) r' U r' D' r U' r' D r U' r for this case, so that's what I'll continue on with.


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M U' R U'* U'*


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Scramble : L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' U2 F' D R U' L' R D'
> Solution : R' U' B2 R U' B2 U R2 U' R' r' F D' R U R' u f F U' f2 y' M' U R U2 R' U' R U r' U M U' R U'* U'*


What CMLL alg you using for this?


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> What CMLL alg you using for this?


R U2' R' ... [Try to figure the rest out!]


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 28, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> What CMLL alg you using for this?


I think it would be funnier trying to figure out what the previous person wanted to do


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 28, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R U2' R' ... [Try to figure the rest out!]


I find it but it start from different angle lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 28, 2022)

The intent of the thread is to just post your move with no explanation or discussion whatsoever


----------

